# Stream 720p iTunes/iPad



## Fabricevet (26 Janvier 2013)

Lorsque je lance le streaming d'une vidéo en 720p de ma bibliothèque iTunes dans l'iPad (onglet partagé dans l'appli vidéos), il y a énormément de coupures pour chargement de la vidéo comme les connaissent bien les abonnés Free (dont je suis) sur YouTube...
Pourtant la même vidéo lancée sur ma Tv via l'AppleTV fonctionne parfaitement.

Quelqu'un aurait il une explication?

Précision : ma vidéo est issue d'un .mkv de film de vacances que j'ai réencodé à l'aide du sympathique iVI


----------



## sparo (27 Janvier 2013)

Surement le fichier qui est vérolé je te conseil plutôt de réencodé tes vidéos avec l'excellent et totalement gratuit handbrake !!!


----------

